# Oliver North



## MAJOR_Baker (30 Apr 2004)

I was told the CRTC does not allow Fox news on CDN cable, but I found this and I thought it was pretty appropriate...  :warstory:  

Oliver North


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2004)

In Australia, wWe get Fox News pumped in live on the cable, and I do watch Ollie, he has an excellent program, and its very well, ending with ‘now this was a story that needed to be told‘, and he was not wrong!

Its better than CNN, BBC and Sky.

Cheers,

Wes


----------

